# 68 sears lawm tractor



## Ken williams392 (May 4, 2020)

Just picked up an old sears lawn tractor, needed a solenoid and ignition switch, which i picked up at tractor supply..beeb working great for 2 days, this morning got on it and while starting it up, ignition key was giving a slight shock..plowed garden, about 40 minutes of rin time, went to turn it off, grabbed key and it was like grabbing the spark plug wire..severe shock, like pulsing with firing if spark plug.looked everything over, all looks normal...help...


----------

